# Maximum Size tank for Swag 2 / Swag II is 25.5mm



## Stew (8/7/20)

View attachment 200555

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/20)

Thanks for this, I am planning on getting the swag 2 and the tank I was looking at was 26mm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks for this, I am planning on getting the swag 2 and the tank I was looking at was 26mm


Hi Snape, what tank were you thinking of getting as I am also interested.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/20)

Stew said:


> Hi Snape, what tank were you thinking of getting as I am also interested.
> Thanks.


I'm thinking of getting the Blotto mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Blotto mini


I have a Blotto Mini, but still in the box. Give me a little while and I will send you a couple of photos with it on the Swag 2.
My wife uses a Serpent Elevate with her Swag 2, which is a 24mm and she even manages with the bubble tank.
The Destiny RTA scrapes against the battery cap when using it with the bubble glass.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Blotto mini


Here are some pictures of the Mini on the Swag 2 and the big one on the Gen. Just note that the bubble glass on the mini pushes against (and hangs over) the battery cap of the Swag. You will either have to use the 2ml straight glass, or you will need to take the atty off to swap batteries. I also added a picture of the mini on the Gen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Here are some pictures of the Mini on the Swag 2 and the big one on the Gen. Just note that the bubble glass on the mini pushes against (and hangs over) the battery cap of the Swag. You will either have to use the 2ml straight glass, or you will need to take the atty off to swap batteries. I also added a picture of the mini on the Gen.
> View attachment 200601
> View attachment 200602
> View attachment 200603
> ...


Really helpful! Thanks for taking the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Really helpful! Thanks for taking the time


Pleasure!
I have had too many bad blind buys, so if I can help someone else make an informed purchase, I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (8/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have a Blotto Mini, but still in the box. Give me a little while and I will send you a couple of photos with it on the Swag 2.
> My wife uses a Serpent Elevate with her Swag 2, which is a 24mm and she even manages with the bubble tank.
> The Destiny RTA scrapes against the battery cap when using it with the bubble glass.


Thanks very much. Will look them both up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew (8/7/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Really helpful! Thanks for taking the time


Thanks for the pictures, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

@Stew if you are looking at the Blotto, have a look at the Blitzen as well. 24 ml base. Have a chat with @KobusMTL as he has just bought both and can give a good review.

I also have both and while the Blotto just edges out the Blitzen on flavour, the Blitzen is a lot easier to live with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (9/7/20)

I also have both and while the Blotto just edges out the Blitzen on flavour, the Blitzen is


Stranger said:


> @Stew if you are looking at the Blotto, have a look at the Blitzen as well. 24 ml base. Have a chat with @KobusMTL as he has just bought both and can give a good review.
> 
> I also have both and while the Blotto just edges out the Blitzen on flavour, the Blitzen is a lot easier to live with.


Thanks very much. I appreciate your suggestion


----------



## fbb1964 (31/7/20)

Awesome thanks now I can even use my older bigger tanks I couldn't use on pico and pico x. Just bought a swag 2 it's in the mail. Price was right it's dropped heaps since launch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

